# Looking for Retirement Farm



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

I have no suggestions on retirement farms up in that area. (Im in GA lol)

But i must say, THAT FACE!!! <3<3<3

My goodness he's adorable.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

@SlideStop might be able to help. She's in that area.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello! Your horse is adorable! 

Unless you have deep pockets retirement board isn't very economical here, sadly. The more east you go the better options you will have have. Board will be about the same, but at least there is a bit more space for your horse to be a horse! 

I know this isn't ideal, but join the Lehigh Valley Horse Network group on Facebook. Board seems to be cheap, but close enough for a day trip, and there is plenty of room for your horse to be a horse! 

Too bad I don't have my house in PA yet (can't wait to get off this island), otherwise I would offer you a spot!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

www.rainbow-horse-retirement-center.com
northeastequinesanctuary on facebook 

I've seen this on a members posts on another website....
I know it is upstate NY...
:runninghorse2:


----------



## lauc99 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you I definitely will join the group! Pennsylvania is gorgeous ? we're just not in a big horse area unfortunately


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

lauc99 said:


> Thank you I definitely will join the group! Pennsylvania is gorgeous ? we're just not in a big horse area unfortunately


Pennsylvania is gorgeous! Hence why I'm looking to move there. 

It so difficult to have a horse on Long Island. Hay, grain and shavings are ridiculously expensive because they have to be trucked in from a distance. I used to buy my grain and bedding in PA when I'd visit my friend, it saves me roughly $30 which covers my gas money.


----------



## lauc99 (Nov 18, 2016)

sorry! That wasn't supposed to be a question mark! Pennsylvania is gorgeous! Wish he could he right by my house up there but unfortunately haven't found a place that's too close


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

We are in Kintnersville PA (18930) and have a 30 acre farm with exactly what you are looking for and do the same for other horses. PM contact info and we can talk


----------



## OER (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello,

I’m new to the forum, so this post is very tardy. Did you find a facility for your horse? 

I have been boarding retired horses since 1988, long before the “retirement boom”. Many retirement facilities are nothing more than pasture boarding facilities with “retirement” added as a marketing tool. I am passionate about retirement and have very strong opinions on retirement for the simple reason that I have believed in the concept since the early 1970’s. My personal experience with boarding my own horse is the reason I started boarding retired horses, at a time when the industry was actively opposed to retirement.

Boarding retirees is the best decision I ever made - I meet owners who truly love their horses and I’m never asked to do anything that is not in the horse’s best interest.


----------

